# Bison - Gopher week is here!!!



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

Any predictions? It seems to be a season of upsets and I think this is one the Bison can pull off as long as they come into the game know it's just the Gophers and not a real Big Ten team..... 

I just spent the weekend in Cedar Falls Iowa about 2 blocks from the UNI dome and I couldn't believe all the disrespect NDSU gets. What does this team have to do to get the respect they deserve??? I guess they'll just have to kick the crap out of UNI to get it and I'll be there to rub it in! :beer:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Disrespect? Are'nt they ranked number 1? As far as an upset, I would'nt consider them beating the Gophs an upset. They may even be favored.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I kinda wonder what the sports talk in the cities sounds like this week... is it "NDSU got lucky to be in the game at all last year" or is it "We'd better watch our butts since NDSU is arguably even better than last year"?


----------



## rsetty (Dec 5, 2006)

Sports talk in the cities is favoring the Bison. It sounds like the game is sold out, but I bet the dome will be filled w/ Green. Should be a great game to watch. Go BISON!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

If anyone wants to meet up for a pregame :beer: , send me a pm !! I'll be there with my wife and her family...


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Go Gophers!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

dosch said:


> Go Gophers!!


Yes, Yes, go gophers.......go right to 1-7.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

i like the bison in this one!! by 10


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

dosch said:
 

> Go Gophers!!


 :eyeroll:

Bison will win this year.

My wife and I will be down there wearing our green and gold.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

What a sad state the goof's are in....Any Big Ten team should beat any 1AA team by at least three TD's, to be an underdog at home is crazy...

This is about respectability...goof's need to win by at least 30 or they should leave the conference....or better yet, if the Bison win they should take the goof's place in the Big Ten...


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

jgat said:


> Disrespect? Are'nt they ranked number 1? As far as an upset, I would'nt consider them beating the Gophs an upset. They may even be favored.


The disrespect was coming from the UNI fans. I took it as either they were looking at NDSU as overrated or it was fear that they would kick their @$$. UND did go down and show them up last year.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

goldhunter470 said:


> The disrespect was coming from the UNI fans. I took it as either they were looking at NDSU as overrated or it was fear that they would kick their @$$. UND did go down and show them up last year.


Ooh, I read ya. Kind of like me sticking to my guns about the packers still sucking eventhough they are 5-1.  
Just remember NDJ, if the Gophs loose, they won't be the first big 10 team this year to loose to a div 1AA team. Michigan took the fall for us earlier this year. Phew.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have three of my workers on the starting line-up! Great guys, and many other buddies on the team, they are a tight team, and they WILL beat them. They know it is about the last time they will be playing them. They want to be remembered as the team that beat them!

I like to say that the landscaping they do in the summer is the reason they hit so hard, and run so fast! lol

Goldhunter, what the heck is your Picture? Mug shots??


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Go Bison! :beer:

I hope the goofs get trounced!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

His pic is from the forum a couple weeks back, the guy in the pic is no longer getting married b/c of the woman in the pic. I will let gold hunter explain the rest via pm :lol:


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

Norm70 said:


> His pic is from the forum a couple weeks back, the guy in the pic is no longer getting married b/c of the woman in the pic. I will let gold hunter explain the rest via pm :lol:


Why do it via PM? I'll just air my dirty laundry out here. Just like the fellow from the pic was just airing out his kilt on University Drive at 2 AM with a VERY unattractive female.....


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ahhh I now remember! HAHA Thats awsome kinda a random pic for an Avatar! But it is still sweet! haha


----------



## nxs (Oct 17, 2007)

If there was ever a game I've wanted the Bison to win it would be this one. Just to shut all the goober fans up.  I want this one even more so than any of the old Bison/Sioux games. GO BISON!!

Can you imagine the crap Dubay is going to have to take if the Bison do win? That would be great!


----------



## Dirty (Oct 11, 2007)

Call me crazy, but I have the wierd feeling nxs is Jiffy or his long lost brother. :sniper:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Just heard the game is sold out!! Should make for a good game.

Not a Bison myself but it would be nice to see the Gophers lose, but to listen to all the Bison fans after the game might make me uke: .


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

See you at the game goopher fans, should turn out to be a good one. I have it 37-27 Bison.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

just scored 4 tickets in sec 133 row # 8. That's the 50yrd line behinde the Bison bench. Even better, got them for free.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

jgat said:


> As far as an upset, I would'nt consider them beating the Gophs an upset.


I agree. I think it will be considered an upset if Minnesota wins. They are horrible.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

7-7 early. I gotta give the Gophers the edge. They have a relative of Chaz Hightower on the team.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

14-7 i still like the bison by 2 touchdowns!!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

NDSU definitely deserved to win, they were the better team and you could tell how much they wanted it. That Roehl kid was amazing. Gotta love a kid like that who gives all the credit to his O-line.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

the bison totally just skeeted all over the gophers face. hahahaha, yeah boy!!!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

That was a great game. Bison showed their strength on both offense and defense.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> Michigan took the fall for us earlier this year. Phew.


This game wasn't even an upset. To mention Michigan in the same breath as Minnesota is near heresy. Unlike Michigan, Minnesota doesn't have a shot at winning the Big 10. Rationalize it all you want, this loss was embarrassing.

Particularly so because Minnesota's AD and Coaches say they don't want to play DI-AA schools because it affects recruiting. The sad thing is, LOSING to those schools affects recruiting even more. LAME! Hopefully, this loss will give perspective. Or Gopher fans can move on and get ready for hockey to get rolling.

I'm not a fan of either team, but credit to NDSU. One of the best quotes I've heard is "NDSU's team isn't DI-A, they aren't in the Big 10...then again, neither are the Gophers." :wink:

(EDIT: I am also aware that a very tough NDSU men's bball team has a good chance of "shocking" a rebuilding Gators team in a few weeks. So that wouldn't surprise me either...however I have to rationalize it.  )


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Congrats to ND and to their fans. That is a great program and getting even better.

I know MN would lose they are terrible. They can't tackle on defense.

One of the things I got a kick out of is on the Big ten network Glenn Mason was on the halftime show. He was saying....who are some of these guys from ND that are crushing the gophers....

Well Glenn they are guys that you should have been recruiting!

Again Congrats to the ND and the fans.


----------

